# Favorite Flies?



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just wondering, what's everybody's favorite patterns?
(my screename is for hunting, ive been fly fishing for a while)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pheasant Tail Nymph for a wet fly, Elk-Hair Caddis for dry fly.

Chuck Loftis' EZ Perch for streamer.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah they are pretty nice. The ants are what gets the trout here


----------



## huntn'geek! (Dec 16, 2006)

Sup Birdman?? Ya i would have to go with the wooly bugger variety, a good fly that looks good most times of the year. But i havent fished with everything yet still a bit new, but learning fast! :lol:


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah man! Just keep going out. That's the only way to learn!
P.S. :welcome:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

good old royal coachmen hasn't failed me yet, with the exception of hatch time.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I found this one spot where all they eat is sculpin, all year round...kinda freakish. :huh:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

When in doubt... throw an Adams


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Parachute blue wing olive for a dry, or basically most of the parachutes, and then my favorite is a little creation I tie that represents a swimming damsel fly nymph, mine is somewhat similar to AK Best's swimming damsel, works like a charm on slow moving water or lakes for trout.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

On my trout stream here in Sconny, blue wing olives, elk hair caddis, and in August you gotta love trico's!


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I think the most fun fly to tie is whitlock's mouserat


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Funnest to tie: Royal Stim.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that one, can you post a pic?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Fishing mostly the Great lakes my fav's are X-Legs, Lester browns, Joel's Bugger, whiskey fly, elk hair caddis, stonefly imitations, Spring Wigglers and wooly worms..


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

All of the above flies plus a fly box full of the endless varieties and colors of woolly worms and leeches.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Royal Stimulator is below:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Adams or Royal Wulf :beer:


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

well that royal stimulator shown above works VERY well for larger trout such as the cutthroats and i like the adams parachute for dolly vardens.. but by far my favorite is the elk hair caddis for golden trout! they work excellent in Gold Creek, near Twisp Wa. :beer:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I think my favorite is the stimulator with yellow body and orange thorax tied with red thread. I've had the best luck in the high mountain lakes and streams with the plain old elk hair caddis. For nymphs my new favorite is the lightning bug, but have had great success with a prince nymph, copper John, and gold-ribbed hares ear. For the Big Horn river a soft-hackle sow bug is hard to beat.


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah i love the elk hair caddis... i was experimenting with saltwater flyfishing around here on the incomiing tide, and Sculpins work damn good for the sea run cutthroats around here. ...


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

The good old bead head Pheasant Tail nymph. Deadly.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

I've yet to try one, but I hear the Carey Special is truly a prize winner. :huh:


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

goldbeaded nilla bugger for bigger trout, and a homemade all white fly for the local trout ponds, fished right at dusk it is awesome.


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

mainly depends on where your fishing but i think a good old wooly bugger is good anywhere


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Not very many nymphs... hmm... i really like the rubber-legged hare's ear. or a gold bead scud for spring creeks and for the larger water i like a wooly bugger


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

Hopper and a dropper. Cant beat it. Match the hopper and I like to drop a Flashback PT or a Prince. Or, seine the river and match the hatch. Float the adult and drop the pupa.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I like parachute hackled flies. They look more realistic and you can tye a parachute dry fly for alot of patterns. Also like wingless stripped quill bodied dry flies with the tall hackle. They don't get waterlogged. Can't leave out trimmed hair bodied flies like the Rat Faced mcDougal etc. They float well too.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry, no magic bullet. it depends on available food for the fish. i tie my own variations, but always carry nymphs to cover the following: stonefly, caddis, mayfly, and midge. come summer, always carry hoppers too. i am in wyoming. things may be different elsewhere. here is a fish taken last spring on a #18 coyote caddis. we caught fish in the 23" range in a local resevoir for 6 weeks last spring. helps get me through to hunting season!


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

BH pheasant tail, zebra midge, elk hair caddis, hopper.


----------



## NoDakinWYO (Jan 3, 2010)

It is all about patterns.....what are they feeding on. I guess if I were pushed to pick a favorite.....elk hair caddis.......


----------



## denisa (Mar 15, 2010)

kingcanada Judging by your extraction you can be trusted :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

_____________________
x-generic-pharmacy.com
generic pharmacy online


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i guess if forced to pick a favorite, my coyote caddis has done the most for me. Almost the entire fly is made from coyote dubbing or hair from the top of a coyote's head.


----------

